# More Water on Moon than Originally Thought



## Ursa major (Oct 24, 2010)

> AP Science Writer= LOS ANGELES (AP) — When NASA blasted a hole in the moon last year in search of water, scientists figured there would be a splash. They just didn't know how big.
> 
> Now new results from the Hollywood-esque moonshot reveal lots of water in a crater where the sun never shines — 41 gallons of ice and vapor.
> 
> ...


From Last year's moonshot splashed up lots of water | World news | guardian.co.uk.​


> There are oases of water-rich soil that could sustain astronauts on the Moon, according to Nasa.
> 
> Scientists studied the full results of an experiment that smashed a rocket and a probe into a lunar crater last year.
> 
> ...


From BBC News - Moon's water is useful resource, says Nasa.​


----------



## J-WO (Oct 25, 2010)

I think we may be in for another space race, albeit with the possibility of more than two competitors.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 25, 2010)

Lunar ice-mining having been a staple of SF writers since at least the Golden Age, it's nice to see that it's not as unlikely as everyone else thought...


----------

